# Rescue needed for a pup w/behavior issues



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

That makes me so sad. This poor dog is going through all of this because of an ignorant move by humans. 

Would any bordering state rescues be able to take him in? Would someone foster him and train him? I mean... he isn't even a year old yet, he's still fully trainable. It would just take some time and effort.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Do they know how he is with other dogs? I'd have to talk it over with Gary... but... I'd be willing to help train him and foster him. We wouldn't be able to afford medical care or food for him, though. That's the only problem. We're tight enough with the two.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Bumping up!

Poor guy. I'm sure he would be a wonderful pet if someone just took some time with him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I posted in your other thread.


----------



## ayarbro (Mar 8, 2007)

is there a picture of him available?


----------



## goldens forever (Jan 25, 2010)

Any update on this boy? I tried to email your friend directly but got no response.


----------

